# So, Toro SnowMaster, what is up with that?



## CanuckEddie (Nov 25, 2015)

So I'm a homeowner who now needs a snowblower, owning a corner lot for the first time.

I live in Edmonton. You can see stats on the kinds of snowfalls we experience here

Edmonton AB Snowfall Totals & Snow Accumulation Averages - Current Results

I think that clearly implies that a 2 stage is overkill. But this is northern Canada, and a 2 day snowfall can result in a pretty significant pile of snow. So a 1 stage makes me a little ... nervous.

My best friend has a Toro PowerClear, so I borrowed that to clear the first big snow of the season. It did a pretty good job, but was pushed to the limit (well, the pile was as big as its intake) on cleaning up some of the drifts both nature and my previous cleaning had built up.

This made me think a SnowMaster might be right up my alley:
Introducing the 2015 Toro SnowMaster - This May Be Your Next Snow Thrower - movingsnow.com

But Consumer Reports reviewed it, and contrary to the Toro press material claim that its clearing speed and ability to deal with plow piles is demonstrably WORSE than the PowerClear. This really confused me as it seemed from the review I linked to, and the Toro sales material, the whole point was to be a top end 1 stage that could handle a little more than a 1 stage?

So...huh?

Looking around here I see the SnowMaster get looked down on quite a bit as its pretensions of being more than a 1 stage make the forum elders scoff. I get that ... but it's not useful to me. I clearly don't need a 2 stage. Can anyone help me with a more comprhensive opinion of the SnowMaster in comparison to 1 stage snowblowers?

The midrange Snowmaster is priced pretty much identically as the top end PowerClear here.

(since I don't know anything about anything snowblower, and my best friend owns a Toro, and the snowmaster is the only thing that comes up as a slightly beefier 1 stage, I've only been comparing Toro features....feel free to direct my attention elsewhere as long as they sell it in Canada)


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome CanuckEddie! :white^_^arial^_^0^_

that's a pretty comprehensive review right there!

It has some intriguing features, fast, self propelled, "automatic" steering, joystick-chute, tall chute and available in 8HP. I'm guessing that it's also pretty light.

throwing distance is proportional to the auger speed...so if you load-up the auger and the drive-train doesn't have the torque (gear/pulley ratio, engine HP), the engine RPMs slow down -> auger slows down -> snow doesn't exit as far. 

Ease the machine into the end-of-driveway snow, listen for the RPM's to start dropping, then back-off a bit.


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

I've never used a snowmaster. With that said, consumer reports is always full of it. I've read many of their car reviews and you can tell they were tweaked a bit. 

The snowmaster is basically a powerclear with a bigger intake and more HP. I'm not sure how it could perform worse than a powerclear would unless they are putting it through worse conditions, haha.

I know on my CCR powerlite it has the same limitations you describe with the powerclear. It has a decent amount of power, but the intake height hinders its performance in deeper snow. I think the snowmaster would be a perfect machine for your application. It sounds like the powerclear did okay, it just wasn't tall enough and the snowmaster solves that.


----------



## CanuckEddie (Nov 25, 2015)

classiccat said:


> throwing distance is proportional to the auger speed...


...and it seems that one of the features of the Snowmaster is a *really fast* auger speed.

Thanks guys I know this is a new model and not a lot of direct experience is out there but it sure helps to have someone to talk it through with.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

This is the first winter for the Snowmaster.
we dont really have any "real world" user reviews yet..
so far, its been nothing but speculation..

by Spring we will have a better idea of how well it works, or doesn't.

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello eddie, welcome to *SBF*


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

I found a review last night on a site, but can't locate it right now. I'll have to link it tonight after I get home. There are a couple of forum members that have an 824 QXE, but they haven't given a working review yet.


----------



## CanuckEddie (Nov 25, 2015)

So a few 2 stage blowers came up on a local swap page.

Do you guys think my data above supports that for residential use with minor drifting (mostly self-made during blowing) a 2 stage is just overkill for our area?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Based on the snowfall link you posted, I would say your initial gut feeling was correct..you really don't need a 2-stage. 

a smaller 2-stage would probably work fine, but yes, I would say its overkill.
Do you ever get between 1 and 2 feet, or more, in a single storm?

And how about your winter temps?
Is the snow mostly very cold, fluffy and "dry"?
or is more often wet and slushy?

Scot


----------



## CanuckEddie (Nov 25, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Based on the snowfall link you posted, I would say your initial gut feeling was correct..you really don't need a 2-stage.
> 
> a smaller 2-stage would probably work fine, but yes, I would say its overkill.
> Do you ever get between 1 and 2 feet, or more, in a single storm?
> ...



I'd say at least once and sometimes twice a year we will get 1.5 ft in a day. Worst in recent memory was just shy of 2 feet.

And it is universally accompanied by very cold temperatures.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

You can probably get by with a good single stage, but get a 2 stage anyway and take comfort in knowing you can better handle that 3-5 ft blizzard that hits up there every 10-15 years or so


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

Review is here.

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/snowmaster-724-qxe-36002

Most of reviews that I have read are positive except from one ..."gifted" person.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

cant wait to try out my snowmaster.. How can can you meat a self propelled single stage! Its a winner, for sure!


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

A self propelled single stage snow blower is not new.

Supposedly a Sears 20".


----------



## CanuckEddie (Nov 25, 2015)

kueh said:


> Review is here.
> 
> https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/snowmaster-724-qxe-36002
> 
> Most of reviews that I have read are positive except from one ..."gifted" person.


Could you direct me to the outlier? I like to read outliers to confirm my opinons.


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

CanuckEddie said:


> Could you direct me to the outlier? I like to read outliers to confirm my opinons.


It's BillfromWisconsin. Last "review" on the first page of reviews.

Toro SnowMaster 724 QXE 24 in. Gas Snow Blower-36002 - The Home Depot


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Unless your mind is made up on the Snowmaster, you have a lot of options. The used market is full of single stage blowers. I like my Toro ccr 2000E for accumulations less than 3 inches.





But when you get that once a season 1.5 foot storm you could break out a small 2 stage thrower. Say 5hp with a 22 or 24 inch cut.





I'd rather have too much machine and not need it. Than have not enough machine and unable to get the job done. But that's me. I overkill it all the time.

If you pull the trigger on the Snowmaster, you have to give us regular updates.


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

Koenig041 said:


> I like my Toro ccr 2000E for accumulations less than 3 inches.
> 
> But when you get that once a season 1.5 foot storm you could break out a small 2 stage thrower. Say 5hp with a 22 or 24 inch cut.


When you get 1.5' of snow you could pull out your 2 stage? If you like your SS for less than 3" and only may want to pull out the 2 stage for 1.5', what do you do for the majority of snows that fall in between? Yet another machine? There's a huge gap there.
I'm hoping my Snowmaster will handle the 1"- 8" majority of our snowfalls and only have to pull out the 2 stage for bigger or more difficult snow situations.

Oh wait...I forgot that some of you serious folks here probably have 4 or 5 different machines for very specific situations!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

My opinion: Single-stagers are great for areas that get small amounts of wet heavy snow, 6" or less at a time: many eastern US coastal areas, Virginia, Washington DC..places like that. If 90% of your snowfalls are 6" or less, and usually slushy, you are in prime single-stage territory.

The obvious drawback is that some of those regions do occasionally get the big blizzards..so in that case, you can say "get the 2-stage for the times you need it"..fine advice, but then if you only have the one 2-stage machine in "single stage territory", 90% of the time you have more snowblower than you need..and a 2-stage does worse in small slushy snows than a single-stage. A single-stage can still work in the big blizzards, if you can go out two or three times during the course of the storm and do 6" at a time..for people who get the big storms once every 3 to 5 years, that can be a reasonable compromise.

If 1-foot to 2-foot (or more) snowfalls are common, happen 2 or 3 times or more every winter, you want a 2-stage.

For most people, the choice is pretty clear..
But for those "middle areas", you have two options:
1. get a single stage OR a 2-stage, and deal with the inefficiencies of that choice.
or.
2. get one of each!  keep the small 2-stage in reserve for when you really do need it, and use the single-stage for the 90% of the snowfalls where its most suited.

Thats the ideal solution as far as the snow is concerned.but then you have the added cost of buying and maintaining two snowblowers..which is a drawback.

Probably 90% of people can get by fine with only one snowblower..for the people in those uncertain regions, more challenging choices have to be made..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

CanuckEddie said:


> I'd say at least once and sometimes twice a year we will get 1.5 ft in a day. Worst in recent memory was just shy of 2 feet.
> 
> And it is universally accompanied by very cold temperatures.


In Eddies case, cold and dry snow, and "at least once and sometimes twice a year we will get 1.5 ft in a day." = 2 stage.

I know I said single-stage before! 
but with this additional data, I have changed my mind..

a smaller 2-stage would probably suit you fine.
you could also probably do fine with a single-stage.
you in an area where either would likely work fine..but I would give the slight advantage to a 2-stage,
because of the common 1.5 to 2 foot.

Scot


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Slinger said:


> When you get 1.5' of snow you could pull out your 2 stage? If you like your SS for less than 3" and only may want to pull out the 2 stage for 1.5', what do you do for the majority of snows that fall in between? Yet another machine? There's a huge gap there.
> I'm hoping my Snowmaster will handle the 1"- 8" majority of our snowfalls and only have to pull out the 2 stage for bigger or more difficult snow situations.
> 
> Oh wait...I forgot that some of you serious folks here probably have 4 or 5 different machines for very specific situations!


I use the two stage for anything over 3 inches. My driveway is also 1K feet long so the narrow cut of the single stage blowers does not work for me. The SS are great for the walkways, decks and kennels.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Nov 16, 2015)

I like the idea of the snowmaster series with it's wider clearing path, I have used a Toro Powerclear 2450gts for years which usually does well but at times I wish it was a bit wider. Now Consumer Reports did not rate the snowmaster they tested that highly for snow removal but I always take their reviews with a grain of salt. 

Since my 2450gts needed some minor repairs and maintenance items I decided to invest some money in my 2450gts and see how the reviews look after a season or two for the snowmaster series.


----------



## Soulcoffr (Sep 26, 2014)

My mom is 71 and still blows her own driveway clear. (My dad's in a wheelchair and I live 75 miles away.) She's been using a 1990 Toro CCR2000E all this time. These days, by the time she's done with the driveway after a 4+ inch snow, she's completely knackered.

She's been looking for something like the Snowmaster for some time now. While the CCR performs well, she's either working to resist the pull from the "drive" of the single stage impeller or she's working to ram the thing into the packed snow at the end of the drive.

She's looked at two stage blowers and feels intimidated by the size and complexity of the controls.

They just purchased a Snowmaster yesterday because it's exactly what my mom wants. Self-propelled, more power and more capacity than their CCR. Simple drive controls. Good warranty. Well built. 

I'll let you guys know how it works for them.


----------



## savagemike (Dec 1, 2015)

We live in upstate NY but not in the horrible snow belt East of the Great Lakes region. We probably average a bit more snow than you from the numbers you put up. My father is in his 70s and I'm not always around to help. 
As it was time for a new machine we were interested to look at single stage beater bar types. We've had a Toro Power Curve electric as a backup machine for perhaps 10 or 15 years and have been surprised by how capable it is. Only issue is dragging the power cord. 
Were interested to look at Honda and Toro as they are the big names in the field. The Honda was out of stock until mid December earliest. So it was down to the Toro 721 or this new Snowmaster beast.
Wanted light weight so it's reasonable for him to man-handle it a bit if it comes to it for some reason. Didn't want to end up staring at something too heavy broken down or stuck in a snow-bank on a slight slope at some point. We've been there sometimes in the past and he's too old for it. 
We are also not fans of friction disc drives. Nor did we want to spend enough for a hydro. 
The light maneuverable nature of the SS units was appealing overall. 
However the oil check/fill on the 721 is in a horrible spot. Tucked away under the machine a bit way down low. Neither of us looked forward to the idea of bending over and squinting at that hole in the cold every time we needed the machine. Also there is no door to check/maintain the spark plug. So if you are going to check it every year then it is off with the chute and the entire top plastic cowl on the machine. Crazy design. The Honda solves with a $.50 plastic door. 
In the end we rolled the dice on the Snowmaster. And as it was only a $60 difference at our dealer we went for the large engine in the 824. 
A couple things: 
The Snowmaster is not a beater-bar like typical modern single stage units. It has scraper bar and shoes just like a typical 2-stage. The auger does not contact the ground. However the auger does spin at a constant speed independent of travel speed and is spinning about twice as fast as a typical 2 stage auger.
I would not expect it to clean to pavement as well as a beater-bar SS. However where we are we know the sun will bake off the last bit typically the day after a storm. Our old Wheel Horse tractor/thrower combo leaves quite a mess and I expect the Snowmaster to be much better than that. 
Likes: Light weight. The self propel system seems nifty though I wish it had reverse. It's nice they've used the system on lawnmowers for years but I'd feel better if it wasn't the first application for snow. Like the auto steering, etc...
Like that the auger runs on a side belt ala typical single stage. No central gear case directly driving the auger to worry about and no sheer pins to deal with. Changing that side belt should be easy. 
Like the nifty chute controls which Toro seems to have had plenty of time getting to work well on their two stage units. 
Hoping Toro has done their homework and it works OK in deeper snow when needed. Early reviews on Home Depot seem mostly positive in that regard. 
Consumer Reports is not always on point in my book. So I shrugged that off. Nobody claimed the Snowmaster was faster than most single stage units. They'll go as fast as you can push them if the snow doesn't hold them back. The claim was it is faster than typical two stage units - by roughly 50% in ground speed at max. 
Also I doubt Consumer Reports actually moved snow. Probably we saw dust. 
The problem with a two stage for light snow is that it takes forever to lumber through everything. The Snowmaster should be much faster 90% of the time. Though slower in heavy snow as it will surely take more work on our and the machine's part to deal with as opposed to a 2 stage. 
So if the CVT holds up I think it will be good. I know heavy weight is better for heavy snow but we explicitly didn't want that. The Snowmaster is only 125lbs and decently balanced. If it comes to it that shouldn't be too bad for Dad to drag out of a bank and back to the garage if need be. 
Sorry for the length but that sums up our thinking. The 824 is being delivered Wednesday morning. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF savage, glad to have you join us, and hope you and your dad will come back to let us know how that Toro works.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Bless your mom's heart... :smile:



Soulcoffr said:


> My mom is 71 and still blows her own driveway clear. (My dad's in a wheelchair and I live 75 miles away.) She's been using a 1990 Toro CCR2000E all this time. These days, by the time she's done with the driveway after a 4+ inch snow, she's completely knackered.
> 
> She's been looking for something like the Snowmaster for some time now. While the CCR performs well, she's either working to resist the pull from the "drive" of the single stage impeller or she's working to ram the thing into the packed snow at the end of the drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soulcoffr (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you! She is quite amazing.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Great post. I cant wait to see our snowmaster in action too



savagemike said:


> We live in upstate NY but not in the horrible snow belt East of the Great Lakes region. We probably average a bit more snow than you from the numbers you put up. My father is in his 70s and I'm not always around to help.
> As it was time for a new machine we were interested to look at single stage beater bar types. We've had a Toro Power Curve electric as a backup machine for perhaps 10 or 15 years and have been surprised by how capable it is. Only issue is dragging the power cord.
> Were interested to look at Honda and Toro as they are the big names in the field. The Honda was out of stock until mid December earliest. So it was down to the Toro 721 or this new Snowmaster beast.
> Wanted light weight so it's reasonable for him to man-handle it a bit if it comes to it for some reason. Didn't want to end up staring at something too heavy broken down or stuck in a snow-bank on a slight slope at some point. We've been there sometimes in the past and he's too old for it.
> ...


----------



## CanuckEddie (Nov 25, 2015)

So I ended up buying the Snowmaster. 

First use I was not at all pleased with how much it left behind. So I dug into the manual and saw that the skids could be adjusted. Lacking the requisite 5mm board, I just found the flattest part of my garage and loosened the skids to drop the scraper as far down as possible (I was feeling a bit angry about the first time). It worked much better. 

But since I'm disregarding the manual slightly I wanted a second opinion about this adjustment. Will I need to replace the scraper sooner or something to get thus kind of cleaning power?

Also any tips on a) how to get gasoline out of concrete that is frozen temperature friendly and b) how get gasoline out if a Aspen gas bottle without dripping (as its Aspen gas there is no nozzle on the disposable jug) would be most appreciated. I use electric garden tools so I'm not used to using small gas engines. I'm sure both problems have easy solutions but Google wasn't helping


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Ill have to check mine too before I use it. I assume since the unit is actually powered by the wheels that the scraper dont have to touch the ground to move it along and maybe it extends the scraper life?


----------



## CanuckEddie (Nov 25, 2015)

NJHonda said:


> Ill have to check mine too before I use it. I assume since the unit is actually powered by the wheels that the scraper dont have to touch the ground to move it along and maybe it extends the scraper life?


It did not seem to impact the power of the pull of the drive train at all. B

But from time to time I found myself giving it a little bit of lift on the handle to really dig in to a packed down section, or doubling back over my work to pick up a little more.

I suspect a single stage would be doing a noticeably better job. But since I need to pile the snow and then move the pile due to the layout of my drive way I still find there are some upsides to the Snowmaster.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

CanuckEddie said:


> It did not seem to impact the power of the pull of the drive train at all. B
> 
> But from time to time I found myself giving it a little bit of lift on the handle to really dig in to a packed down section, or doubling back over my work to pick up a little more.
> 
> I suspect a single stage would be doing a noticeably better job. But since I need to pile the snow and then move the pile due to the layout of my drive way I still find there are some upsides to the Snowmaster.


Single stage are good, but even they can't fix packed snow. All depends on how dry it is. When you get dry snow, well packed it turns to a dense styrofoam like consistency, then eventually to ice. With wet pack, you sometimes have a shot at getting it off. My toro 1128 has the scraper bar and does a great job of getting down to the concrete. But it's a tripping edge so even it has limitations. 

Overall, I think the SnowMaster splits the difference nicely between the two types and is a compromise by nature....but an oddly functional one. I think they've created (or recreated if you look far enough back in time) a new segment...they know they have a winner. Right around a single stage price...and no one else will be able to answer this market challenge for at least a couple years. 

It's pretty intriguing. Not perfect, but crafty as heck. 1.5 stage blowers are in style it looks like.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

I agree magnum.. I truly think Toro filled the gap I was looking to fill


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Today, I stopped by my local Home Depot to pick up a few things. 

Guess What?

All of there snow blowers were sold out EXCEPT THE NEW TORO SNOW MASTER!!!

Homedepot didn't even have any display / floor models anymore, except one lonely SNOWMASTER.

Does that say something about the new snowmaster? Are people that reluctant to buy it, unsure since its new, or is it because home depot purchased so many that they still have some left? 

Who knows.

Still waiting to see if the snow master truly "clears snow clean down to the pavement." as toro claims


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

It's new. People are unfamiliar with it. There are loads of snowblowers ready to go here, until we hit a big snow storm.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I was at the toro dealer yesterday and looked at the snowmaster 724 and 824, talk about a super single, too bad it doesn't have reverse. don't see where its a 1.5 stage with all those old single stage blowers that were made long before these new snowmasters


----------



## c7z51 (Jan 31, 2016)

I'd love to hear some updates from those that have purchased the snowmaster in this thread


----------



## govenatorx (Jan 28, 2011)

Just read this on the Toro website. It sounds like this user liked it a bunch. The storm was a doozie and NJ did get hammered.



BLIZZARD TESTED & APPROVED - SNOWMASTER 824 QXE A+++January 25, 2016
Tony300S
fromFlemington, NJ 08822, USA
Age:25-34
Gender: Male
Expertise:Beginning user
Yard Size:1 to 2 acres
Dependability 
5 / 5
Performance 
5 / 5
Ease of use 
5 / 5
Quality 
5 / 5
We got hit here in NJ with the “Blizzard of 2016” and my Toro SnowMaster 824 QXE got its first taste of snow.... 16-18+ inches at that day one, and another 4-6 the next day! Well I'm happy to report she ate it all up and barely broke a sweat. My driveway is about 120' long, basically flat and double width, some snow drifting took the snow level above the intake, but a quick 2nd pass and it was down to pavement again. The majority of the snow was light with some damp layers at the bottom which it threw 25+ feet EASY! End of driveway snow was cut through with only the slightest bit of restriction, but I'm really glad I went with the bigger (252cc) motor because this is where it shines! I even went as far as running the fully frontage of my yard (200') in the road on 8-12" (half-width pass) of pre-plowed snow and the SnowMaster chewed it right up and spit it out 10+ feet.
Personal Pace and the “Quick Stick” are awesome! A+++


----------



## Forcefed4door (Jan 26, 2016)

The 10+ feet throwing distance raises red flag


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Govenatorx -

Appreciate the ~detail~ on what type of snow you got....
As the ~SPEC~ of fluddy powder versus wet does makes a difference for any user reading a review and making a decision.

For a enduser that only has room for 1 unit, this may be a good compromise machine.

I saw a Snomaster in late fall at Homers. It was sitting next to a Ariens 24" compact. From where I was standing, the Physical Footprint of it was as big as a 2 stager IMO. Or at least as Big/Similar in Size to the Ariens Compact. One would need choose between a lightweight nimble machine that could work Fresh Snow very fast in cleanup. I don't know it would work if you did not get to it after the sun started beating on it.....and or salty EOD. It's a interesting machine nontheleast. A bit BIG though IMO for a SS.

SS serves different needs IMO. I held off for 3 years, as quite frankly, I did not want 2 snowblowers in my garage. Shoveling EOD was a chore, and or unclumping wet snot in the chute become a chore as well....

This is where the 2 Stager shines as it *chops and dices * the snow per se.
I DID end up using my SS to clean down to CLEAN pavement, where this type of machine shines.

NOTE: I had my 2 stager set too high, Between the weight of the machine, and possible the scraper bar running across the snow ,it created a 1/2" + hardpack on my flats. Using the SS POST this was actually a bit more work than if the SS was run directly on it initially.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Upon getting the paper this morning I see marks on this embedded paver. Then I recall hitting it at least two times during the storm. It's in a bad spot, jutting out into the driveway a bit. I put it there/know its there so its my own fault for hitting it. 



Upon checking the machine I would not say it did not escaped unscathed: 

 

Based on this finding it appears the machine does not fare too well when making contact with hard/embedded objects. I've hit it before with a SS but with that it was high speed rubber hitting rock, not high speed metal hitting rock. 

I wonder how much the metal auger piece goes for? If its 25 bucks no big deal. But if its something crazy like 200 this will be a problem!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Paul -

I don't think that it's much of a issue....just more inherent on the design. 
Most SS has plenty of rubber on all the edges, and it extends past it. On the Toro's, the side paddles don't even have a metal ~backet~. It's all rubber.

I think what compounds it, is the the center rubber on the SnoMaster, there is very little that extends it from past it's reinforcement backing/metal. Just consider that part of yearly tuneup/maint, on either painting it....or if you're the latter type of gearhead, little oil and call it a day. Like the wrenches in your box, a lil oil keeps the rust at bay...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

tdipaul said:


> Upon getting the paper this morning I see marks on this embedded paver. Then I recall hitting it at least two times during the storm. It's in a bad spot, jutting out into the driveway a bit. I put it there/know its there so its my own fault for hitting it.


Just get one of those fiberglass poles from the big-box store:










stick it in the ground right next to the block..
you will never hit it again! 
because you will know exactly where it is..

The edges of my driveway are marked off with those poles November - April..

Scot


----------



## dabuzzard (Jan 28, 2016)

*Snow master real world video*

Go to You Tube and search with "Toro Snowmaster 824" look for the video that shows January 2016 snowstorm. They have video from the east coast storm using a snow master 824. Looks quite impressive to me.Never would have guessed a single stage handling that much snow so well.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

I travelled a lot to Edmonton and wouldn't get a single stage for that area. Probably would get a 24 inch 2 stage. A single stage I probably would look at it if I would be in Vancouver area. I just don't like having my equipment struggle when I need it to do a job. I also seen what the plow puts in you driveway and because of the cold you get its more like a heavy sand consistency then wet snow. I find that if you go to the size that work 7 times out of 10 the other 3 time are spent struggling and cursing. To me that worth going a bit bigger. The other part is that since it's not something you buy every year the extra money isn't that much. Never regretted having some spare capability but almost always have being at the limit or under


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

our 724 SM handles the 22.5"+ 30" drifts this last storm with ease. It did work way beyond a normal SS for sure. Id honestly say that its a great compromise for those who want more then a ss but less then a traditional two stage. This unit does that quite well


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Do you mean the video where the guy is beating the P... out of his new machine in the apron area? That machine is not meant or built for that kind of snow. I do not care what Toro says Plus it almost dies how many times forcing it through that snow. I wouldn't even consider that machine. 

To me, single stage machines are good for open areas where you do not have to throw snow far and you do not have a lot of obstacles to deal with. And I see a lot of guys say that they are good machines for up to about 6". And that might be so, but if you are restricted with where you can put snow, to me they do not seem worth while. 



lillbear said:


> I travelled a lot to Edmonton and wouldn't get a single stage for that area. Probably would get a 24 inch 2 stage. A single stage I probably would look at it if I would be in Vancouver area. I just don't like having my equipment struggle when I need it to do a job. I also seen what the plow puts in you driveway and because of the cold you get its more like a heavy sand consistency then wet snow. I find that if you go to the size that work 7 times out of 10 the other 3 time are spent struggling and cursing. To me that worth going a bit bigger. The other part is that since it's not something you buy every year the extra money isn't that much. Never regretted having some spare capability but almost always have being at the limit or under


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Forcefed4door said:


> The 10+ feet throwing distance raises red flag


Why? It's not a $2500 honda. And, being a 1.5 stage blower I'd say it's not too bad. Remember, this thing isn't a blower designed to clear huge amounts of snow over a super large area. It's pretty much an urban machine where dimensions are smaller. 10' would be fine for me. I usually only have to blow snow a few feet.... Maybe 10' at most.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

I can tell you with all honesty that 10" with this machine is a joke. It does not start laboring for at least twice that. For you 2 stage guys who *refuse* to believe how good this machine is.. Suck it and just admit you bought the wrong machine and be done with it. The truth shall set you free! LOL
This vid sure proves that 20' feet throw is what it does. and that is light stuff that kinda dissipates before you get a good stream

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...FAD6EC0E0989C869FB46FAD6EC0E0989C&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I can't speak for the videos as I'm not there to verify the type of snow......

Typically, I get heavy wet snow.
We got 30" for sure. It was super light and fluffy during and post hrs of it setteling.
The following day, the snow was snow light and fluffy until around 12 or so, when the sun beating on it....started getting some moisture into it.

IMO, any single stage would have done fine with the type of snow I'm describing.
And to clarify, I own a SS and LOVE my SS to death.
As a matter of fact, I used this AFTER my 2 stager to get the flats surface clean.

However, just due to the SS design, it cannot handle MY EOD or my typical snowfall conditions.

While height/depth plays a role, IMO, it's the DENSITY of what snow the end-user will be working with that helps determine what machine is the proper tool for him. There is no universal answer on this....


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Kielbasa said:


> Do you mean the video where the guy is beating the P... out of his new machine in the apron area? That machine is not meant or built for that kind of snow. I do not care what Toro says Plus it almost dies how many times forcing it through that snow. I wouldn't even consider that machine.
> 
> To me, single stage machines are good for open areas where you do not have to throw snow far and you do not have a lot of obstacles to deal with. And I see a lot of guys say that they are good machines for up to about 6". And that might be so, but if you are restricted with where you can put snow, to me they do not seem worth while.


That guy is me(!) 

No doubt about it that snow was right at the limits of what it can handle but the machine never protested. Never stalled or clogged. I'm not the type to putt- putt around with half a bucket. Life is too short! 

For the next 20" snow storm (whenever that is) I wouldn't mind having an old 2st brute but for the lighter accumulations (ie < 10") I don't think there's a faster machine.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

TDIPaul:

There are obviously different opinions on how to clear a property and at what speeds. I have never been a speedster at clearing. To me there is absolutely no... reason to want to be a race car driver to get a property cleared that quickly. I am a slow but sure, in to the machine and out of the machine at a steady pace kind of guy. 

And as I have stated, single machines would be fine and dandy for about 6" or so with a lot of room and areas for snow. But when the snow gets to that deeper depth, the single stage machines are not going to cut it. Especially if it needs to be thrown. So a 20" snow storm will be a 30" (+) apron area to clean out. After 31 years of tackling a property with many obstacles, I go by what I have experienced. If I used that machine on my property, I would have to throw already thrown snow another two times to get it to where I have room and space for it. So a 6" storm would become possibly an 18" storm pretty quickly.

And I am probably looking at this with the worse case scenario with obstacles, throwing distance and space. But how else would you look at it? If you have a postage stamp size property to clear, you are probably not going to care a lot. I unfortunately have to care and worry to a degree.

Maybe some day I will have a worry free property and I will have a narrow driveway with a single width front apron instead of a extra wide 40' double apron that connects with my neighbors and I will be able to clear out in maybe 30 minutes. :wavetowel2: But until than, I deal with a tough property to clear. 

If you used your Toro on my property, you would understand. And if I sound like I am really knocking your new machine, I am really not doing that, it just will not fit my needs. Your machine might be okay for the easier snow storms, but it will not handle the BIG storms. And if it's pushed through the paces with bigger storms, to me, that machine will be working way too hard for what kind of circumstances it is really made for. 

So my personal opinion is, that for me and what I have, a single stage machine would be a waste of my time. Absolutely... no... hard feelings.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Was there any one in central Connecticut that used this machine on yesterdays storm, because if so, I am dying to know how it worked out for you.


----------

